# Salt and pepper shakers



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2018)

I've had these blanks from George Watkins ( From the Tree ) for ages and my LOML wanted something new on the Christmas dinner table so I made up a pair of salt and pepper shakers.  I can't find my camera so just crummy phone pics which don't really show the colours. :redface: Sorry, so two similar pics to try and show the colours.

They are approx 3 inches tall.  Pearled black for pepper and pearled blue for salt with burls which I can't remember what they were. :redface: 

But you know what they say......Happy wife,.....Happy life.:biggrin:


----------



## denniszoomy (Dec 28, 2018)

Very nice looking salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 28, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## LouCee (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow, they are nice! I think the first pic really shows them off well.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 28, 2018)

Is there a kit for these??  Do they have a container?? Looks good for sure. Now make some out of stainless. Gives me an idea. Amazing my mind does not shut off. It is a curse


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 28, 2018)

They are nicely polished.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 29, 2018)

Very nice looking set of shakers!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> Is there a kit for these??  Do they have a container?? Looks good for sure. Now make some out of stainless. Gives me an idea. Amazing my mind does not shut off. It is a curse



JT, no kit...they were solid blanks that George makes mostly for those little lidded boxes he shows here now and then. (With the little Lego man prop)

I bored them out to about 30mm internal diameter and then recessed a fixed plug with a threaded (12mm ) fill hole. All very easy. 

Your mind staying active is not a curse.....It's a blessing. When it stops being active....then you will be cursed...:wink: Jeesh.....I gotta teach you everythin' :tongue:

Thanks for the comments :biggrin:


----------



## Woodster Will (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice job, did you polish them like George with mops?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2018)

Woodster Will said:


> Nice job, did you polish them like George with mops?



Yep, 1500 wet n dry on the lathe first, then polishing mops.:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

Not sure I like the idea of food product in contact with wood and acrylic of this nature. Going to have to look into this.  Thanks for the tip on the mind thing. Not sure what I would do without you as my mentor.


----------



## Curly (Dec 29, 2018)

Skip the simple shape shows of the resin/wood beautifully. 

John I look at all the food that we buy in plastic containers or with lids without a second thought not to mention tons that are imported with little if any regard for toxicity. You could still line them with SS or glass if you wanted to but I would at most leave them unplugged in circulating air for some time to let any remaining chemicals off gas. If your wife (I let Marla sniff because my snoot is shot) can't detect any smells after that they are likely just fine.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2018)

John....the salt and pepper comes in plastic containers. Many food containers are wood. Perhaps if the foodstuff was wet or perishable it would be a problem.

I dunno....I've survived almost 60years without having to living in a sterile cacoon...:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

Call me cynical but I have reservations. The plastics that are used for food are not the same as the acrylics we use to make blanks and the woods used have who knows what in them.  As I said I may need to further my interest with more underground investigating. I will put my people on it. Remember I sell things and what is good for me may not for others. I am not making for myself. I have plenty of salt and pepper shakers made of glass.

By the way I see Craft Supply and Penn State have kits for something like this.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2018)

Haha....yeah, I'm sure the Chinese kits are much safer to use than all the items from UK used to make these:biggrin:

Our phones and keyboards are the filthiest items in frequent use but haven't we all eaten at our desks or while on the phone.

Ever chewed the end of a Bic pen? :tongue:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Haha....yeah, I'm sure the Chinese kits are much safer to use than all the items from UK used to make these:biggrin:
> 
> Our phones and keyboards are the filthiest items in frequent use but haven't we all eaten at our desks or while on the phone.
> 
> Ever chewed the end of a Bic pen? :tongue:




Not me:biggrin::biggrin:

You have to remember something. The world has changed and we have become a sue first society and if you sell anything especially food related you better have your ducks in a row. I never do sell food related or kid related items because of that but this is one of those novelty things that I am thinking and yes it may get used so I need to take precautions. You can use your logic for everything we do today and we survived just fine. Or did we???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 29, 2018)

I am a real believer in what doesn’t kill you will make you stronger. Not that it won’t hurt or give you the trots getting there, but you’ll end up stronger.  

Or dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodster Will (Dec 29, 2018)

I had a Pizza today and the Salt and Pepper came in (giant) wooden grinders, no idea what sort of wood it was though.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 29, 2018)

Woodster Will said:


> I had a Pizza today and the Salt and Pepper came in (giant) wooden grinders, no idea what sort of wood it was though.




The human race has eaten from wooden containers, wooden dishes, off wooden spoons and drunk from wood tankards almost since human time began... most of them died of something other than a wood related illness, unless it was from being bashed on the head with a wooden club. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

Before this gets out of hand I CAN NOT in no way shape or form put salt or pepper in the acrylic that I am thinking of using.   Without giving up what my thoughts are I was playing around with Skip.  I may not even be able to pull it off if I even follow through with the idea. Everyone feel safe to use whatever you like. Have fun.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2018)

You gonna use that dodgy resin that fell off the back of a truck?:biggrin:
Of course, you may even be a hundred percent correct and it may not be a good idea to use these for food. I just like rattling your cage. :biggrin:

On the positive side though....my youngest son's girlfriend is seriously allergic to everything....and she has used these twice since Christmas. 
Perhaps I wouldn't be so blase' if I was selling these.:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

skiprat said:


> You gonna use that dodgy resin that fell off the back of a truck?:biggrin:
> Of course, you may even be a hundred percent correct and it may not be a good idea to use these for food. I just like rattling your cage. :biggrin:
> 
> On the positive side though....my youngest son's girlfriend is seriously allergic to everything....and she has used these twice since Christmas.
> Perhaps I wouldn't be so blase' if I was selling these.:wink:




What you French now using words like that. Again I can not tell you what the idea is. But maybe I can shellac the inside or coat it with some poly to be sure there is no leaching. You maybe able to do the same and not be so BLASE' about it. You can't rattle my cage I moved out of that thing long ago. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dick Mahany (Dec 30, 2018)

Pretty cool looking. I like the way you drilled the P on the darker one.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2018)

John, stick with me kiddo, and everyday is a schoolday. I'll educanize you proper if it kills me dead....:biggrin:

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/blase



Dick, I printed out an S and a P and drilled in what I thought were good spots on the letters.... You can recognise the letters if vertical, but not so much when at an angle.


----------



## Terredax (Dec 30, 2018)

If it makes anyone feel any better, I was making items that were to be placed in direct contact with the mouth. Before letting these items out of my sight, or to be used as intended, I contacted the manufacturer of the particular resin I was using.

Interplastics in MN, is the manufacturer of Silmar resins. I contacted them about my use, and they had their chemist call me. I informed him of my intended use and he told me, "once it's fully cured, it is safe".  Fully cured can vary by region, based on temps., humidity, among other factors so, he said to bake it at 125 degrees for two hours, and let sit for a few days. That would allow all of the toxins time to be eliminated.

I went ahead and released the product, and haven't had any calls about adverse affects after using them.

I based my decision from the information I was provided by the professional that creates the material. Different resins, by different manufacturers, will most likely have different answers. I encourage contacting the manufacturer of the product, before using for any items related to food consumption or contact.

There are FDA approved resins for direct food contact available. Not inexpensive but, peace of mind.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

Terredax said:


> If it makes anyone feel any better, I was making items that were to be placed in direct contact with the mouth. Before letting these items out of my sight, or to be used as intended, I contacted the manufacturer of the particular resin I was using.
> 
> Interplastics in MN, is the manufacturer of Silmar resins. I contacted them about my use, and they had their chemist call me. I informed him of my intended use and he told me, "once it's fully cured, it is safe".  Fully cured can vary by region, based on temps., humidity, among other factors so, he said to bake it at 125 degrees for two hours, and let sit for a few days. That would allow all of the toxins time to be eliminated.
> 
> ...




Good advice in there. I having no knowledge of what resin is made to make these have no idea what or who to call and I need to go a different route such as seal it. I may just sell as decorations and tell people not for consumption.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

skiprat said:


> John, stick with me kiddo, and everyday is a schoolday. I'll educanize you proper if it kills me dead....:biggrin:
> 
> https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/blase
> 
> ...



My mentor:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 30, 2018)

I bought some plastic test tube shaped shot glasses at a party store.  They are about five inches long and a little over an inch in diameter.  I use them to make salt shakers to match the antique peppermills from PSI.  I drill out a blank almost to the bottom with a 1 1/16 forstner bit, then use a 1.25 forstner to drill a quarter inch opening for one of Rockler's press-in salt shaker tops.  I cut the plastic tube to the proper length for the blank and glue it in.  The top just snaps into the hole in the top of the shaker.  The shot glasses are food safe plastic.  Sorry I don't have a picture...we were making them just before Christmas, and they would disappear out the door as soon as they were finished LOL.  We would just turn them the same size and shape and wood as the pepermill.  Made a really pretty set.

The tubes were similar to these

https://www.amazon.com/BarConic-Mul...F6MMAYZKFVJ&psc=1&refRID=DTCA18Z5HF6MMAYZKFVJ


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> I bought some plastic test tube shaped shot glasses at a party store.  They are about five inches long and a little over an inch in diameter.  I use them to make salt shakers to match the antique peppermills from PSI.  I drill out a blank almost to the bottom with a 1 1/16 forstner bit, then use a 1.25 forstner to drill a quarter inch opening for one of Rockler's press-in salt shaker tops.  I cut the plastic tube to the proper length for the blank and glue it in.  The top just snaps into the hole in the top of the shaker.  The shot glasses are food safe plastic.  Sorry I don't have a picture...we were making them just before Christmas, and they would disappear out the door as soon as they were finished LOL.  We would just turn them the same size and shape and wood as the pepermill.  Made a really pretty set.
> 
> The tubes were similar to these
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BarConic-Mul...F6MMAYZKFVJ&psc=1&refRID=DTCA18Z5HF6MMAYZKFVJ




yes this was my other thought and you can get those tubes different diams. So will see what happens Thanks.


----------

